# Sweeter syrupy coffee



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So I went to a lovely coffee spot yesterday. They do their filter in a bonavita machine. It was really sweet and syrupy and I got some of the beans to try and replicate it. I just had my first brew in the aeropress, it was nice but quite 'thin' and not as sweet. What would be the best way to get it sweeter and more syrupy?

FYI I did 12g in 200g of water and did a 5 minute brew


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James811 said:


> So I went to a lovely coffee spot yesterday. They do their filter in a bonavita machine. It was really sweet and syrupy and I got some of the beans to try and replicate it. I just had my first brew in the aeropress, it was nice but quite 'thin' and not as sweet. What would be the best way to get it sweeter and more syrupy?
> 
> FYI I did 12g in 200g of water and did a 5 minute brew


 What was your aeropress recipe ?

There is some sweetness and body that can be had at lower extractions , so it could be you are increasing your dose , but it's hard to tell without knowing where you are in terms of recipe and brew time at the moment


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

My recipe is in the original post. And your quote


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's your grind size? 5 min isn't very long for a steep.

A Bonavita drip machine is likely to give a higher extraction than a 5min Aeropress.

By syrupy, do you mean the sweetness, or the texture?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Both, it was sweeter and thicker. I'll try a longer steep but I thought 5 minutes was really long. I used 60 on my sage


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, what is "60 on my Sage"? Coarse like a big Chemex brew, medium like a mug V60, or fine like moka pot/Aeropress/small French press?

My sweetest brews are 20min in the Aeropress, fine grind (coarse/espresso/moka/small French press). My rule of thumb with small immersions is steep until just still warm enough to enjoy.

But, as @Mrboots2u says, you might also get a sweetish, syrupy brew at a coarse grind, big dose & short brew time (may not be much like the Bonavita brew though). It's not easy to correlate Aeropress brews with drip brews in terms of grind size & time, without more specific info (like EY). You can extract more out of a V60 with 12:200g in 2:30 than you can in 5min with Aeropress. Hence why just a time doesn't give much info with Aeropress.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Try it in the Kalita? (On your sig) Might more closely match the filter machine.

Possibly upside a little to get more mouth feel?


----------



## ETES (Dec 31, 2019)

James811 said:


> So I went to a lovely coffee spot yesterday. They do their filter in a bonavita machine. It was really sweet and syrupy and I got some of the beans to try and replicate it. I just had my first brew in the aeropress, it was nice but quite 'thin' and not as sweet. What would be the best way to get it sweeter and more syrupy?
> 
> FYI I did 12g in 200g of water and did a 5 minute brew


 depends on your beans but my standard Aeropress starting recipe is rather different. You don't say if you are using the inverted method - if not - try that.

Try 19g, fine grind. Stir 10+ times and leave for 2 mins. (Water sub 95C)

With the Costa Rican beans I'm testing - great mouth feel, sweet finish.


----------

